# 1/2 Юпитер или Тула?



## larisas (2 Фев 2012)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой детский аккордеон (1/2) лучше купить? Выбираем между "Юпитер" или "Тула" 26 на 48/или 60-70, На фото смотрятся нормально и тот, и другой. Маленькие Вельтмейстеры - звук почему-то не впечатлил настолько, чтобы захотелось отдать за них 45 тыс. руб., да и всё-таки дороговато как-то. Хотя, может, они удобнее для ребенка?


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (2 Фев 2012)

Ни Юпитер, ни Тулу покупать нельзя. Качество ужасное. Качество продукции ООО Тульская Гармонь форумчане обсудили в разделе "Качество новых "Полян" и баяна БН-19" 
Надо брать иномарку (только не китай!), покрайней мере ломаться сразу не будет.


----------



## ze_go (2 Фев 2012)

гляньте "АККО"


----------



## larisas (8 Фев 2012)

Спасибо всем, кто ответил! В общем, я так поняла, что в России сейчас нормальный качественный аккордеон можно купить только под заказ у хорошего мастера, а детскими инструментами вообще никто толком не занимается. Про Акко сказали, что они тоже плохо делаются и сыпятся быстро. Смотрели тульский аккордеон, звучание хорошее, понравилось, но вот качество внушает подозрения (все говорят, что это Китай, думаю просто так говорить не будут, хотя на фабрике утверждают, что они что-то там меняют). В общем, не знаю теперь, что брать, придется, наверное, раскошеливаться на "иномарку", хотя это дороговато для нас.


----------



## tchuev (8 Фев 2012)

Я так понимаю, это не последний аккордеон, который Вы покупаете. Зачем платить так дорого за инструмент, который через 2-3 года придется менять? Попробуйте поискать аккордеон б.у. На том же ebay можно найти даже итальянский аккордеон, в отличном состоянии и недорого.


----------



## Lizasha (8 Фев 2012)

Для 6-7-милеток и Юность годится, диапазон 2 окт. вспом. ряд в левой присутствует, бывают и с регистрами, крепкие, удобные!


----------



## larisas (9 Фев 2012)

Да, Юность мы смотрели 1 аккордеон б/у неизвестной даты изготовления. По габаритам достаточно удобным и легким оказался, но в левой руке клавиш мало: не то 8, не то 12 и звучание простоватое (может, нам просто попался такой, не знаю). Учитывая, что до этого ребенок играл на старом маленьком итальянском аккордеоне, этот вряд ли ему понравилось бы. Хотя попробую поискать ещё что-нибудь этой модели. Тульский звучит лучше той "Юности", которую мы смотрели, но качество... не знаю. Вообще, считаю, что дети должны учиться на хороших инструментах, а не как у нас принято считать, что для начала любой подойдет (никогда не забуду ужасное пианино "Аккорд" в музыкальной школе).
Кстати, спасибо за совет про сайт ebay, я об этом как-то не подумала.


----------

